# Black Rotor question



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm looking to buy new rotors and it seem slot co. Are offering black zinc rotors. Do these rotors stay black? If not Is there a co. That makes black rotors that stay black.I think that the black would look really nice and is a bit different pace.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing will stay black when it is exposed to heat and wear on the friction surfaces.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Nothing will prevent the coating from being ground off the friction surface of the rotor. This is true for any rotor brand/manufacturer. As long as you keep them clean, the non-friction surface should stay black for a long time.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another option would be chrome plated rotors. Meyle (sold by autohausaz.com and europartsdirect.com) makes chrome plated rotors. The chrome will wear off of the friction surfaces, BUT will stay on the other non-contact surfaces. 

This will help eliminate/prevent the awful deterioration/rusting out of the brake rotors from the vents that you see on cars from the East Coast, Rustbelt, and Seaside located cars.

The Meyle rotors are well made and inexpensive. Autohausaz.com has front 11" for about $32.XX, front 10.1" for about $25.XX, and rear 8.9" for about $30.XX.

I put Meyle 4-bolt 11" Corrado front rotors on my 97 Jetta GT back about six months ago, and put the 8.9" rears on, about four months ago. They're working well, and the chrome friction surfaces are still braking/polishing in.


----------

